# Rescue cat - shall I have this one? Need some advice ASAP!!



## catface (Jul 19, 2010)

I went to a rescue shelter today to look for my first cat (although other half has owned cats before).

I feel in love with quite a young cat - probably under a year. When no one was about she seemed happy sat/wandering around in her pen; but when we (3 of us) went inside she became quite excited - lots and LOTS of rubbing up against us, lots of purring and meowing. She was almost manic, and just couldn't get enough of it! It was really sweet and endearing  The lady there said she just loved people and found it difficult being in a pen all day with no one really for company. 

Just wondering what people's thoughts are on adopting a cat like this? I'm after a cat that is playful, interactive and loves attention - but I'm just wondering if anyone thinks she'll be a bit of a nightmare?? I think she'll be ok - but I'm not that experienced so am not sure!

Has anyone any experience that might be able to help me? We both work full-time - but the lady at the centre seemed to think this would be ok, so long as she was out during the day, and we gave her lots of fuss at night! 

Any help apprreciated! :thumbup:


----------



## ClaireLily (Jul 8, 2008)

Hi there, I don't think she would be a nightmare but I also don't think any cat should be left on their own all day. Have you considered getting 2? We both work all day but have 3 cats so they keep themselves amused.

We also don't let our girls out but that's a debate for another thread.

Your potential new girl sounds lovely, I don't think a cat can be too affectionate, sounds to me like a winner but a companion may well be worth considering. Good luck and remember the pics in any case :thumbup:


----------



## catface (Jul 19, 2010)

That's great advice - something to think about 

I think, initially, I'll get used to one and see how they're doing - but eventually, you never know!! :thumbsup:


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

She sounds really nice to me. She must have really liked you to come up to you and rub round you and purr. Also you said that you had fell in love with her.
So i would go with your instincts. Go get her
If you work full time then 2 cats are better than one as they do keep each other company and you won't feel too guilty when you have to go out.
But if you just want the one cat then i would buy some activity toys and a cat Scratching/climbing tree.
I wouldn't want to put a cat of mine outside all day. I would have a cat flap fitted, so she can come in. Most cats don't like the cold and rain and now it's nearly winter they like to be inside where it's warm.Today our 3 have not been out it's too rough the weather.
You will need to keep her in for a while so she can get use to her new surroundings and then you will need to perhaps put her on a harness and walk her around your garden a few times.
Hope this helps. Good Luck!!


----------



## catface (Jul 19, 2010)

Great - thanks!! So the consensus is that she sounds like a sweetie rather than anything to worry about?!! 

I'm sooo excited!!!


----------



## CDC (Jul 20, 2010)

All three of my cats are rescue ones - they were all really fussy when they were at the rescue and are fine at home.

My youngest one (6 months) can be a bit manic if he thinks he hasn't seen you for a while but the older two are far more controlled when it comes to wanting attention. 

If you have the connection then get her - I would rather have a manically fussy cat than one who ignores me completely!


----------



## lil muppet (Apr 4, 2008)

i would go with 2 aswell! thats if she will take to anouther cat! i have a rescue cat and i was looking to get another but we soon realised my cat HATES other cats and has had some major bustup's with other cats in the street but she loves my dogs so its not too bad!


----------



## kgb26 (Oct 6, 2010)

If you can get two, then do. I rescued two at the same time, and still have one of them. Unfortunatley the male cat died at age 7, due to being overfed in his previous life, and he suffered frequent urinary tract blockages (rule 1, don't rescue an overweight cat, despite dieting him it was too late, damage done). 

Anyway, that doesn't sound very positive, but two cats can work as a team, my hilarious old couple I had years ago, Chloe and Flo used to gang up on the dog and knock things off the kitchen table on his head as he went past!

Rescuing a cat is an incredibly rewarding experience, and a cat that is affectionate to start with seems like a good bet to me. My rescue cat is now 17, she's a funny old queen, never been really affectionate and loves to live outdoors as much as she can. We have a heated laundry room outside, and in the winter she prefers it to the house, she can get some peace and quiet away from the hustle and bustle of the house and sleeps in my ironing mostly...but that's another story! 

Go for it, if you love her, she will give you so much back, I promise.


----------



## catface (Jul 19, 2010)

Well she came home today - and she is wonderful!! Not bonkers at all - very inquisitive and affectionate, but happy to chill out on her own too!! Perfect first cat 

I think she must just have been really bored at the shelter - and craving some human attention!

Very happy :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

aaawww, how lovely she's settled in so quickly. sounds like she was just waiting for you to come along  does kitty have a name yet?


----------



## catface (Jul 19, 2010)

She's called Poppet!! 

Very happy cat - on boyfriends lap at the mo purring like an idiot!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2010)

Bless, you do realise that many pictures are required for us all to coo over too


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

Fab name  Pics soon please


----------



## catface (Jul 19, 2010)

Hehe!! Will sort some out today if I can find the camera


----------



## catface (Jul 19, 2010)

Here she is!!!


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Oh she is absolutely gorgeous, lovely shiny coat! Great name too.
For some _ridiculous_ reason, shelters seem to have a problem homing black (or black/white) cats, but most owners agree that black cats are naturally very sweet and affectionate.
You chose a good one...or should I say *she * chose well!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2010)

:001_wuboppet is just lovely, and looks likes she settled in well


----------



## catface (Jul 19, 2010)

Hehe!! Shiny coat is due to ALL the stroking! I think I've got Repetitive Strain Injury already 

She is so lovely though - very much a people cat!!! :thumbup:

And I thought I might be allergic, but I've been fine 

She's so cute; it's funny though, working out what she's after when she meiows - it's like trying to work out what a baby needs when it cries!! It's definitely an art! Maybe thats just an issue with your first cat!


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2010)

catface said:


> She's so cute; it's funny though, working out what she's after when she meiows - it's like trying to work out what a baby needs when it cries!! It's definitely an art! Maybe thats just an issue with your first cat!


She got you trained already she's a very clever cat


----------



## catface (Jul 19, 2010)

I'd not thought of it that way! 

Hehe! She definitely gets what she wants!


----------



## TatiLie (Nov 2, 2010)

I'm absolutely delighted with the forum! You're describing a situation much like my own.
I'm going to the shelter this weekend to get a kitten. Also my first one, and my husband have a little experience on the subject. The one I have my eyes on is very much like Poppet (black shiny coat and extra sweet) and I'm not sure if a more affectionate cat would suit us as I intend to work full time in the future and I would feel sorry for leaving her by herself all day.
Please, keep posting how things are with Poppet. 
Best wishes!


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

TatiLie said:


> I'm absolutely delighted with the forum! You're describing a situation much like my own.
> I'm going to the shelter this weekend to get a kitten. Also my first one, and my husband have a little experience on the subject. The one I have my eyes on is very much like Poppet (black shiny coat and extra sweet) and I'm not sure if a more affectionate cat would suit us as I intend to work full time in the future and I would feel sorry for leaving her by herself all day.
> Please, keep posting how things are with Poppet.
> Best wishes!


Hi welcome to the forum.Good to hear you are going down the rescue road.Have you considered having two kittens/cats instead of one.If you plan to go back to work full time it may be a better option . Good luck and keep us updated.


----------



## TatiLie (Nov 2, 2010)

Hi, Buffie,

I am, in fact, thinking about adopting another cat, but it'll happen in a couple of years. I'm afraid to bite more than I can chew by getting two cats right from the start (it's my first pet as 'a grown up').

I've convinced my husband to get me a kitten when he asked my what I wanted as a present for finishing my specialisation course. He got so thrilled with my grades that I'm sure that I could have pushed another cat in the deal 
Anyway, now we're living in a small flat and I'll be probably working sporadically in the beginning, so the kitten and I can make company to each other. When I start to work full time and then afford to move to a bigger place, then I will be able to adopt another cat.

Thank you for the warm welcome. 
This forum has been teaching me a lot!


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

It was just a thought but you are right ,if it is your first "pet"maybe best to ease your self in slowly,having said that often two can be easier than one.This is the first time I have had only one pet,but Meeko has behaviour issues so may not take to another cat.(to scared to risk it).I agree the forum has a wealth of knowledge and it was a lifeline when I first had my kitten.The wise folks on here saw me through some pretty bad weeks.Good luck at the shelter at the weekend hope you find a little fur bundle.


----------



## thedeans (Apr 8, 2009)

Congratulations on being CHOSEN xxx - I 'm sure you and your new baby will have a great fun - Are you being "greated" when you get home yet???

Enjoy :thumbup:


----------

